# Penn TRQ 100



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Have any of you guys seen this reel. Aluminum body, slidy mag like a 525Mag with more line capacity.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Jebson38 said:


> Have any of you guys seen this reel. Aluminum body, slidy mag like a 525Mag with more line capacity.


Unless this is a new release that Penn has kept VERY quiet, The Torque series (100, 200, 300) do not come magged. I just purchased a new Torque 300 for shark fishing, but haven't even spooled it with line yet. In my opinion, even the 100 is too heavy for surf fishing. It may work all right off a pier, but it is so smooth and free spinning, it'll be hard to control on the cast without a VERY educated thumb.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I casted it one time. It had the sliding mag. The reel felt very solid and powerful on the retrieve and it casted well...it was light and easy to get your hand around. It didn't say 100 on it but it was about the size of a 525...not quite as wide and a tad taller. I'd like to see a specification comparison between the 100 and that fancy Diawa folks are raving about. Atlantaking:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

http://www.pennreels.com/exp_views/conv/407-100T Rev3.pdf parts 302-303ish....mag parts


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

i think i saw 3 of these on the beach last wkend....cant remember for sure though.....price hurts though


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

sweet lookin reel!!!!!!!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I know it is new*

I know the magged 100 is pretty new. It is still very expensive for a casting reel. I would love to know what it would throw on the field. Treed you can get 2 of them Saltist for 1 of these!!!
I love my Saltist, but this reel seems interesting.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I wish I knew you had one of them Saltists. Ida hit you up to throw it saturday night. Good meeting ya. Woulda stuck around longer but I was freezing lol.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Next time your heading down...*

Let me know and you can throw her all you want!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well...I stand corrected! Looking at the schematic for the 100, it indeed does show the magnet housing, control, etc. I have been all over Penn's website the past 3 weeks prior to my purchase of the Torque 300, and NOWHERE does it mention the 100 is magged! The ONLY clue is in the schematic! The only other difference is that they show the 200 and 300 as 2007 releases and the 100 as a 2008 release. Just for s*its and giggles, I looked up the 525 and low and behold, there is only general info about the GS series rels, in which they include the 525, but to my astonishment, other than the name "525Mag" there is no reference to the 525 being magged, nothing about spool control, etc., and it is not even listed as one of the features. Go figure! No wonder this company is farming out production to China. They must have farmed out their advertising and PR to China as well! Doesn't say much for Penn!!!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

only the new trq 100 has the mag slider.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have not cast that reel but I do believe it would be a little hard to control the spool even with the mag as it seems quite heavy. The new Penn catalog has a Torque 300 lever drag reel, If the make the 100 in a lever drag with a mag control I may think about purchasing one.


----------

